# Wife Change of tase of some areas. Should I be worried?



## Marca1984 (11 mo ago)

Hello. should i be worried if my wife is having a change of taste lately in several areas?

She is the conservative type, and very keen to be in the perfect image in front of everyone, with no crazy lifestyle whatsoever.
But lately she is showing some signs of taste and behavior change
She is more into revealing swimwear, especially the bottom area; she used to get the normal bottoms, now she always gets the Brazilian bottoms, you know it reveals a lot from the behind; she kind of enjoys them and does not hesitate to wear them like before.
When we go out partying, she always seems to enjoy the extra drinks, when we are together, and makes sure she is tipsy when we finish, not drunk thankfully.
In bed she is getting bolder, taking pictures and videos of us in action, when before this was out of question; she even joked about getting someone to photograph us...
She even enjoys new things in bed, while we are at it; like toys to enhance our experience (DP)

Part of me is liking this new change in my wife, but another part is being very cautious...

Any thoughts?


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Marca1984 said:


> Hello. should i be worried if my wife is having a change of taste lately in several areas?
> 
> She is the conservative type, and very keen to be in the perfect image in front of everyone, with no crazy lifestyle whatsoever.
> But lately she is showing some signs of taste and behavior change
> ...


How old are you and her?
How long have you been married?

People change over time, these changes by themselves look like good things that should not worry you.

But you should worry if she starts doing things without you (GNO, working late, etc) or guarding her phone, or talking about a certain coworker, etc. Those are red flags. Changes in intimacy coupled with change in behavior is a bad sign.

But if that’s not happening then don't worry.


----------



## Marca1984 (11 mo ago)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> How old are you and her?
> How long have you been married?
> 
> People change over time, these changes by themselves look like good things that should not worry you.
> ...


Next summer will be our 10th anniversary. we are both in our late 30s
Nothing really alarming i guess; i drive her home from work, she is barely 20 minutes late, it's been ages since she last had a GNO; she has a group of close friends at work though, the everyday conversations on WhatsApp during the night while we are sitting, nothing really suspicious, as far as i know...


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Marca1984 said:


> Next summer will be our 10th anniversary. we are both in our late 30s
> Nothing really alarming i guess; i drive her home from work, she is barely 20 minutes late, it's been ages since she last had a GNO; she has a group of close friends at work though, the everyday conversations on WhatsApp during the night while we are sitting, nothing really suspicious, as far as i know...


For many women, late 30's is a season of change regarding libido and sexual energy. It's also the season of infidelity for that same reason.

As long as she's not hiding things or acting suspiciously, I would just enjoy it.


----------



## BootsAndJeans (4 mo ago)

Based on your previous thread, with the co-worker of your wife.....the answer is yes, you should be very concerned. 

She may be innocent, but where there is smoke.....well you should check for a fire.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

BootsAndJeans said:


> Based on your previous thread, with the co-worker of your wife.....the answer is yes, you should be very concerned.
> 
> She may be innocent, but where there is smoke.....well you should check for a fire.


Wait, what?? 

@Marca1984 If there's suspicious activity with a coworker then absolutely pay attention, say nothing, and check everything (including those WhatsApp conversations).

Thanks @BootsAndJeans


----------



## ShatteredKat (Mar 23, 2016)

*Marca1984*

Wondering about your wife's changes can affect you and subconsciously change your attitude and behavior towards your wife.

Know that, if she is changing due to outside influences, then you should be made aware of those influences as they affect how you two interact.

Eyes Open, Mouth Shut about any suspicion you may have regarding her fidelity to the marriage.

I would work up a few questions to work into your 'daily' routine and try to gauge the answer whether or not her changes are due to "girl-talk' (Shades of Grey?) or ?

The wet-blanket statement - Inappropriate actions on her part can happen at work in 15 minutes depending on situation of the moment.

What does your wife do for work?

edit - went to one of your previous threads - this is very disconcerting.
Fishy even, the "I smell smoke" and you need to stiffen up and start being more observent. Look up Weightlifters "Standard Evidence" post and read.
My read on what you have posted is, at the very least, an emotional affair in the making.

_"when i spoke with my wife about this, and she turned defensive, i asked her, if the excat same thing happened to me, what would you reaction be? She did not speak a word about it and changed the subject immediatly"_


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

In a vacuum, it sound like as a married 30 something mom she's finally coming into her own & is developing the self confidence to relax, have fun & express herself. That is something to be celebrated. 

However, @BootsAndJeans raises a good point. When you factor in the inappropriate behavior of her male co-worker, you need to keep your eyes open. His attention is flattering to her. 

If she is wearing the Brazillian bikini bottoms & drinking a little too much around you but not him, it's all good. If those behaviors only happen when the other guy is there, watch out. Trouble is brewing.


----------



## Marca1984 (11 mo ago)

ShatteredKat said:


> Wondering about your wife's changes can affect you and subconsciously change your attitude and behavior towards your wife.


My only concern is that it will plant some bad thoughts inside my head, even though i trust her, and i take pride having a rather wonderful relationship with her; but you know those 2 little creatures are on my shoulders (the devil and the Angel) and are messing with my head.

I always have been a wary person, and this sudden change in my wife taste is eye opening


----------



## Marca1984 (11 mo ago)

D0nnivain said:


> In a vacuum, it sound like as a married 30 something mom she's finally coming into her own & is developing the self confidence to relax, have fun & express herself. That is something to be celebrated.
> 
> However, @BootsAndJeans raises a good point. When you factor in the inappropriate behavior of her male co-worker, you need to keep your eyes open. His attention is flattering to her.
> 
> If she is wearing the Brazillian bikini bottoms & drinking a little too much around you but not him, it's all good. If those behaviors only happen when the other guy is there, watch out. Trouble is brewing.


Nono my friend, all is happening with me, and only me. when she wears the bikinis, she makes sure we are alone in a couples only resort, and not a family friendly resort with our kids around. she never goes out at night without me.

this co-worker is her close friend, and i don't like it, and i made it clear to her, but she insists that he is only her friend, nothing more


----------



## snowbum (Dec 14, 2021)

Does she go on trips with the single guy? Does she go out with him alone?


----------



## snowbum (Dec 14, 2021)

If she won’t cut back on friend you need to worry


----------



## Marca1984 (11 mo ago)

snowbum said:


> Does she go on trips with the single guy? Does she go out with him alone?


No...
He occasionally drives her to work (twice per week), since he lives a couple of building next to us, they have a car-pooling system at work.


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

Marca1984 said:


> this co-worker is her close friend, and i don't like it, and i made it clear to her, but she insists that he is only her friend, nothing more


If you are the only one seeing the bikini's it's a blessing. Be happy. I wish I could still wear stuff like that but I'm too old. 

I don't love the carpool thing. Too much time for them to be alone. 

As for the co-worker, may I suggest you & your wife have him over for dinner. I know that sounds crazy because you don't like him. But The Art of War suggests you keep your friends close but your enemies closer. On your turf you can stare him down & mark your territory. When you invite him make sure you specifically tell him to bring a date. Your wife could use the visual of him with another woman.


----------



## ShatteredKat (Mar 23, 2016)

*Marca1984*

I read the rest of your thread and see that she took care to tell you she addressed the inappropriateness of the mug gift. That is a good . . .

For you, Look up John Gottman and his books which address relationship with a spouse. Maybe you are just paranoid and all of (well most, not all) posters here see happenings with a heavy bias and interpret such as leading to spousal infidelity of some sort. 

For you also, have you had a negative experience in life where someone very close to you betrayed you and you suffered badly? Such a history and add to paranoia. Not claiming you are paranoid but once you experience something, good or bad, you interpret events with a prejudiced analysis.

My question is, for thinking purpose, has your wife every given you reason to doubt her allegiance to you and your marriage? I am asking as you may be over reacting to something for which you do not have all the information about or your interpretation is affected by previous life experience. 

It's the old "Dog bite once, shame on dog. Dog bite twice, shame on me."


----------



## Marca1984 (11 mo ago)

D0nnivain said:


> If you are the only one seeing the bikini's it's a blessing. Be happy. I wish I could still wear stuff like that but I'm too old.
> 
> As for the co-worker, may I suggest you & your wife have him over for dinner. I know that sounds crazy because you don't like him. But The Art of War suggests you keep your friends close but your enemies closer. On your turf you can stare him down & mark your territory. When you invite him make sure you specifically tell him to bring a date. Your wife could use the visual of him with another woman.



We did invite him over several times. He comes alone. He has no time to date (as per his saying),


----------



## Jeffsmith35 (Apr 8, 2021)

Marca1984 said:


> Hello. should i be worried if my wife is having a change of taste lately in several areas?
> 
> She is the conservative type, and very keen to be in the perfect image in front of everyone, with no crazy lifestyle whatsoever.
> But lately she is showing some signs of taste and behavior change
> ...


The single guy at work who gave her perfume and signed his WhatsApp message with kisses is most likely the influence on her behavioral changes. It may just be her fantasizing about him, but unfortunately it's probably more serious.

I predict her next move is to inquire about a MFM 3-way or her wanting to be a "Hotwife". And the very first suggestion for a new male sex partner will most certainly be Mr. Single Guy. Or, she may also suggest opening up the marriage, which would be cover for her already-in-process affair with Mr. Single Guy.

If I was you, I would figure out how to download the backup of her WhatsApp messages to see what they've been exchanging.

Her "He's like my brother" comment is classic cheaterspeak, second only to "He's gay, so he's like one of my girlfriends".

Sorry this is happening.


----------



## Marca1984 (11 mo ago)

ShatteredKat said:


> I read the rest of your thread and see that she took care to tell you she addressed the inappropriateness of the mug gift. That is a good . . .


There is another post, with another co-worker with an expensive perfume gift. this is the co-worker the guys here are talking about


----------



## snowbum (Dec 14, 2021)

Marca1984 said:


> No...
> He occasionally drives her to work (twice per week), since he lives a couple of building next to us, they have a car-pooling system at work.


Nope. Cut that **** out you have no idea how long it takes them to get to work, or “ get work done😏he’ll no will dh drive with a work friend buying him gifts. Yep, you should worry


----------



## snowbum (Dec 14, 2021)

Your wife is all kinds of inappropriate accepting gifts.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Marca1984 said:


> but she insists that he is only her friend, nothing more


Says every cheating man or woman.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Marca1984 said:


> We did invite him over several times. He comes alone. He has no time to date (as per his saying),


No time to date anyone but your wife.

Yes, I think you're being lied to.
Eyes open mouth shut.

That car pool twice a week is _more_ than enough contact for an emotional or physical affair. Both of which can explain changes in intimacy with you. (And so do some innocent reasons explain this, just to be balanced)


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Good lord - your entire posting history is you clutching your pearls because your wife has given you MORE than enough reason to think the worst. But in your threads, it's easy to see how you slowly delude yourself out of believing the worst to eventually thinking everything is A-OK.

Deep down you know damned well you're kidding yourself. I wouldn't trust this woman as far as I could throw her.

If you want to keep deluding yourself, then go right ahead. But if I'm being 100% honest, it's really kind of pathetic to watch.


----------



## ShatteredKat (Mar 23, 2016)

*Marca1984*

I don't want to see you pour a petroleum distillate on a smoldering campfire and have a conflagration erupt.

So what is to do? Check out Amazon or Barnes & Noble - "Not Just Friends" and there are lots of books on boundaries. 

Handing one of those books to your wife - cause a rift? Be very cautious and avoid accusations! Handing her a book could become a very negative situation.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

If you read some of the threads on here about infidelity, strangely enough, in many cases, the cheating spouse will start having more sex with their wife/husband. It is to appear like everything is fine, even great, to the betrayed spouse, so they don't suspect anything.

I'm not saying this is _always_ the case. lol Sometimes, women change what we like to do in bed with our partners, but in YOUR case, it may not be that.


----------



## BootsAndJeans (4 mo ago)

Your wife (with the previous threads on the co-worker), suddenly being more open and wanting to try new things is a big red flag. She has probably opened up and expoerienced more exciting things with him.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Marca1984 said:


> Next summer will be our 10th anniversary. we are both in our late 30s
> Nothing really alarming i guess; i drive her home from work, she is barely 20 minutes late, it's been ages since she last had a GNO; she has a group of close friends at work though, the everyday conversations on WhatsApp during the night while we are sitting, nothing really suspicious, as far as i know...


My wife started getting much more sexual around 36. It started off intermittent couple months of higher sexuality then back to normal for a few months. Over the past ten years those couple months turned in to 4-5 month spells separated by a couple of months. The past 2-3 years she has been in a constant state of super high drive and much more sexual in general. I think it's a combination of hormones, feeling much more secure in herself and her sexuality, the kids are in their mid teens and much more self reliant, and generally our life is much more comfortable and low stress. Also the past ten years we have gone from being focused on the future to living in the moment and enjoying a pursuit of fun, pleasure and excitement, we are in a YOLO mindset.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Marca1984 said:


> My only concern is that it will plant some bad thoughts inside my head, even though i trust her, and i take pride having a rather wonderful relationship with her; but you know those 2 little creatures are on my shoulders (the devil and the Angel) and are messing with my head.
> 
> I always have been a wary person, and this sudden change in my wife taste is eye opening


There is a saying here "Trust your gut".


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

Marca1984 said:


> Nono my friend, all is happening with me, and only me. when she wears the bikinis, she makes sure we are alone in a couples only resort, and not a family friendly resort with our kids around. she never goes out at night without me.
> 
> this co-worker is her close friend, and i don't like it, and i made it clear to her, but she insists that he is only her friend, nothing more


Brother if there is one statement that makes me cringe, it's " they are only a friend"! Just the short time I've been here on TAM and I've seen this ssssoooo many times now and 90% of the time it turns out quite the opposite. 
Please trust but verify, as many here say. Best wishes.


----------



## re16 (Oct 9, 2012)

So they have alone time together for sure (the car rides) and you don't know exactly when she gets to or leaves from work. They could easily make a pit stop at his place.

Suddenly being different and more adventurous with this co-worker in the background is a massive red flag.

I think you know what is really going on.

Does she ever drive him? A VAR in the car would likely be interesting.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Marca1984 said:


> No...
> He occasionally drives her to work (twice per week), since he lives a couple of building next to us, they have a car-pooling system at work.


LOL. Occasionally...twice/week? Twice /week is not occasionally, it's a set patern of frequency of two out of 5 days a week. 

I can now see what everyone has been telling you...that you want to see what you want to see negating the very things that brought you here. Good luck with that approach. 

You can trust, but verify. Also, if my guts tell me something, I'd trust my guts before I'd trust my hart.


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

Marca1984 said:


> There is another post, with another co-worker with an expensive perfume gift. this is the co-worker the guys here are talking about


Driving her to work twice a week? That can be a lot of alone time, especially if they can make a detour that you know nothing about or are spending their lunch hour together. Is this the guy who bought her an expensive perfume and bottle of liquor or the guy who replaced the mug she broke that had a pic of her and your kid with one of a pic of her? 

The “he’s just a friend” is so cliché. We have TONS of threads of BHs who were told that about a guy that caused their spider senses to go off. Instead of trusting their gut, they tried to be understanding, to end up getting betrayed.

That this guy comes to hang with you without a girl of his own is not a good sign. Too busy to date? But he’s not to busy to be sniffing up your wife’s but.

The changes in her sexuality are hopefully her hormones going through a change. If that’s the case enjoy the blessing while it last but if it’s caused by one of these dude chatting her up or worse, then that’s dangerous because eventually her sexual focus will shift to who’s getting her hot and bothered.

No dude should be hitting her up on social media on the regular, especially at night. The idea of some guy texting or Whatsupping my wife regularly in the evening is not something that I would be ok with and not something I would ever do.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 14, 2021)

It’s well past the time to start being worried.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Marca1984 said:


> Hello. should i be worried if my wife is having a change of taste lately in several areas?
> 
> She is the conservative type, and very keen to be in the perfect image in front of everyone, with no crazy lifestyle whatsoever.
> But lately she is showing some signs of taste and behavior change
> ...


Without reading anything else and just based on this post, she seems kinda fun to this barbarian.

If she is loyal to you, respectful and places you as a priority in her life, it seems like you just have a really fun wife my man. Enjoy!


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Marca1984 said:


> No...
> He occasionally drives her to work (twice per week), since he lives a couple of building next to us, they have a car-pooling system at work.


Twice a week isn't occasional, that is frequent. You say there is a carpooling system, does that mean there are more people in the car, or just this guy and you wife?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

LoL! And then I read the rest of it.....

Why do these posters lead with what isn't the problem?🙄


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

Marca1984 said:


> Next summer will be our 10th anniversary. we are both in our late 30s
> Nothing really alarming i guess; i drive her home from work, she is barely 20 minutes late, it's been ages since she last had a GNO; she has a group of close friends at work though, the everyday conversations on WhatsApp during the night while we are sitting, nothing really suspicious, as far as i know...


That she’s not going out doing GNO or working late is not sure sign that all is good. If you read @Hosed89 thread, you’ll see that his WW was having sex at work. It is VERY common to use the lunch break to go park at a secluded section of a park to get busy in the backseat. In these cases, the betrayed thinks to themselves, it can’t be another man because she’s not out late but unfortunately it’s happening often during work hours.

That you’re being sexed up makes me think that nothing has happened yet. Usually once the sex starts with OM, the sex for husband stops or slows to a trickle of occasional duty sex. Like I said earlier, hopefully it’s just a hormonal change but when you add the other pieces of your puzzle, then I say you need to be quiet and go into spy mode. I hope it’s nothing but being here long enough to know that the gut is rarely wrong.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

ConanHub said:


> LoL! And then I read the rest of it.....
> 
> Why do these posters lead with what isn't the problem?🙄


Is it poor authorship?
Or, is it the slow unraveling of the plot?

Plots, as does real life, play out precisely.

Our knowledge of those plots arrive, in spurts, often haphazardly.


Keep in mind:

Some wayward wives are hard to read, hard to fathom.
Sometimes it takes that un-peeling of their marital onion, to reveal her love letter, that Scarlet Letter.

The Scarlett Letter is not on her forehead, it remains hidden.

It is inked on her heart, and its pink aura, oftentimes, emanates from her nether region.

Yes, it is also hidden, except on the darkest of nights when she walks around in the buff.

It is mostly noted, firstly, under the marital sheets.
Such a pink glow.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

SunCMars said:


> Is it poor authorship?
> Or, is it the slow unraveling of the plot?


 It is neither.
It is DENIAL and wishful thinking.


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

Sun, I think it’s fear of finding that others agree with their suspicions. If they get a clear consensus that their gut is probably right, then they will have to act but if they provide only some info, then some posters can help ease their fear, which enables them to continue to be passive.

Not saying that OP is doing that but we have had a few threads that started with something that was concerning but could be plausibly excused, to only have the poster create another thread that had the real reason for their concern. Thinking about the poster who found a pic of his wife’s old boyfriend in the back of her sock draw. He later started another thread where he revealed that his wife had an affair 15 years earlier that he knew about but he had recently found through her diary was followed up with a string of hook ups (no number given) that were obvious to help her get over OM and he was spiraling from the discovery.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Marca1984 said:


> My only concern is that it will plant some bad thoughts inside my head, even though i trust her, and i take pride having a rather wonderful relationship with her; but you know those 2 little creatures are on my shoulders (the devil and the Angel) and are messing with my head.
> 
> I always have been a wary person, and this sudden change in my wife taste is eye opening


Now is the time to buy her the more racy lingerie and outfits you like. And to add more toys and spice to sexual encounters. Help her stretch her new awareness.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

snowbum said:


> If she won’t cut back on friend you need to worry


Yeah, I'm just catching that. If too many just a friend moments encountered, could be a different story.


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

I turned 35 this year and it’s been a huge shift in how I view myself. I’ve become comfortable in my skin, I wear a bikini without worry of offending others eyes. Of course, my libido has never been an issue but I wasn’t in a safe marriage to express myself like I wish I could have. 

Now I have no one to admire those things about me that I’ve finally fallen in love with. It wasn’t that I had admirers, or anyone chasing me, I simply grew up finally and found out who i was AND embraced her. 

She’s beautiful, she’s soft, she’s a hurricane, she strong, yet tender, bold and humble. It could simply be her coming into her own, it doesn’t sound like she excluding you from it either.


----------



## Keepin-my-head-up (Jan 11, 2013)

-Deleted


----------



## Tiddytok5 (8 mo ago)

Marca1984 said:


> Hello. should i be worried if my wife is having a change of taste lately in several areas?
> 
> She is the conservative type, and very keen to be in the perfect image in front of everyone, with no crazy lifestyle whatsoever.
> But lately she is showing some signs of taste and behavior change
> ...




Either she's cheating, about to cheat, has a crush, or she's just evolving and growing naturally as a person.



No one stays the same forever.
Change is inevitable and a constant.


----------



## Harold Demure (Oct 21, 2020)

I have seen these changes in a lot of women, including my wife, when they came into the same stage of life as your wife.

Firstly, I would say this is a good thing. Your wife continues to grow into a confident, attractive woman who is looking to expand horizons and freedoms. The other good thing is she appears to be doing this with you at the moment.

HOWEVER, if you don’t recognise this and make appropriate changes yourself then you are going to be in trouble. Take your wife out more to exciting places, give her surprises, let her see that you are going on the journey with her. Compliment her on her new clothes, new looks etc. Ask her about updating your clothes etc. Basically, go on this journey with her and, believe me, you will have a great life together.

I speak from experience here from some 30 + years ago when someone older and wiser than me gave me exactly the same advice. Been married 45 years next month.


----------



## Harold Demure (Oct 21, 2020)

happyhusband0005 said:


> My wife started getting much more sexual around 36. It started off intermittent couple months of higher sexuality then back to normal for a few months. Over the past ten years those couple months turned in to 4-5 month spells separated by a couple of months. The past 2-3 years she has been in a constant state of super high drive and much more sexual in general. I think it's a combination of hormones, feeling much more secure in herself and her sexuality, the kids are in their mid teens and much more self reliant, and generally our life is much more comfortable and low stress. Also the past ten years we have gone from being focused on the future to living in the moment and enjoying a pursuit of fun, pleasure and excitement, we are in a YOLO mindset.
> 
> As per my post, I agree with this. The trouble with a forum like TAM, is that people mainly come on here because of a problem. TAM provides great advice and support but we need to remember there are couples who don’t experience infidelity as they are, quite rightly, conspicuous by their absence on here.
> 
> ...


----------



## gameopoly5 (5 mo ago)

Marca1984 said:


> Nono my friend, all is happening with me, and only me. when she wears the bikinis, she makes sure we are alone in a couples only resort, and not a family friendly resort with our kids around. she never goes out at night without me.
> 
> this co-worker is her close friend, and i don't like it, and i made it clear to her, but she insists that he is only her friend, nothing more


When a young wife starts to drastically change her habits and behaviour as you claim has happened with your wife, then yes that is a red flag.
Obviously you have a gut feeling that something is off otherwise you wouldn`t be posting on here.
I don`t like the sound of this male co-worker who your wife says is a close friend. I`d be concerned if my wife had a male close friend other than a family member, co-worker or not, especially if he is buying a gifts.
You should try and check out her text messages and whatsapp and keep a sharp eye on your wife`s activities.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

VAR and all questions answered. Simple.

If OP doesn’t do that, it’s to allow himself to keep his head in the sand and do nothing to prevent the pain of discovery.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Evinrude58 said:


> VAR and all questions answered. Simple.
> 
> If OP doesn’t do that, it’s to allow himself to keep his head in the sand and do nothing to prevent the pain of discovery.


I differ..

Install the VAR, keep eyes open, and mouth shut.

There is no direct proof that she is cheating.

Marca must get a VAR into that car of his neighbor

Bury a small one in the wife's purse, or partially sew it into the purse's lining.

I know it is risky, doing this.

We keep hearing that women know every object that is in their purse.
Hide it better.

Study the purse, figure a way to keep it hidden.

-or-

If she wears a jacket to work, cut the seams (minimally) in the lining, in the back of the jacket, and in the bottom hem.

Maybe, take some stay-sticky glue to keep the seam closed while worn.

Where their is a will, their is a way.

A will to cheat.
A will to catch the cheater.

Will you do this?

Free Willy!


----------



## Jimi007 (6 mo ago)

I'm a bit confused 😕 you said that the co worker drives your wife to work 2 days a week in a carpool situation. How does she get to work the rest of the week ? In post #3 you said YOU drive her home from work . Does she not drive ?


----------



## Frithy (May 6, 2020)

Marca1984 said:


> Hello. should i be worried if my wife is having a change of taste lately in several areas?
> 
> She is the conservative type, and very keen to be in the perfect image in front of everyone, with no crazy lifestyle whatsoever.
> But lately she is showing some signs of taste and behavior change
> ...


You're done, mate. She's doing this to attract male attention, and it isn't yours she's after. I'd create a bunch of drama over it all and be completely unapologetically ridiculous, but that's just me. Look, you have a few choices:


Ignore it and hope it gets better (it won't)
try to talk it out and hope you sway her (you won't)
go completely psycho and see what happens (who knows, right? it's like a wildcard)


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

He is dating your wife. You’re not the first guy whose wife got her husband to be friends with her lover without his knowledge. The problem here is that you have had ALL of these red flags that you just absolutely ignored because your wife said you were wrong about it.

Now she has all of these new moves and kinks!!!🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣

I guess you’re benefiting from what her lover has taught her.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Marca1984 said:


> Maybe they got close friends due to the fact that in my wife's company, they have a car-pooling system in place to save fuel, and this guy lives down the street, so every morning, he drives my wife to work in the company car, and my wife's position is a financial controller, and head of payroll, so she always have to deal with all employees, and most of them are suck-ups since she handles money...



So now it is only 2 days a week she rides with him?



Marca1984 said:


> I asked her that very same question: she said: i won't accept such gesture, so i replied, then why is it ok for you but not for me??? She replied: it's different, i don't trust any woman lurking around you..


She doesn’t trust YOU not other women. She knows that she is capable and believes you are as well and would give in if another woman showed interest in you. She has been and is still cheating on you. She didn’t just think I want to do this, she got the idea from someone other then you.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Another thing is this, you’re so scared to even talk to your wife about what has been going on for about a year now because you know she is cheating in your heart.

A wife doesn’t need a GNO to cheat, just a guy you trust a couple blocks from your house.

Does she go shopping for a few hours without you?

Are the lunches with all the coworkers or just the single friend and the female that is divorcing her husband? Just with the guy she car pools with? Threesome? Someone extra to videotape?

You don’t seem to realize how easy time can be found to cheat.


----------



## bygone (11 mo ago)

there is a relationship.

he didn't come with his wife, your wife doesn't want to see his wife and he didn't invite his wife

Changes in clothing have begun, your wife uses clothes that the other man likes, it may have been given as a gift

change in sex reflects some of her experiences with the man to you

I wouldn't believe your wife wasn't swimming with the other man,

I have no comment for you.


----------

